# New to the game



## Tim 123 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi all, I have just taken up cycling this year, trying to get back in shape after giving up playing football.

my father in law was a big cyclist and unfortunately passed away last year aged only 45. I have started riding one of his road bikes, his eddy Merckx corsa extra and am enjoying riding it. He has some newer (and more expensive looking) bikes but I just liked this one. I know he liked it a lot but I would like to know a bit more about it. Where do I get info???

any advice/info you can provide would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Post photos and your question over at The Paceline Forum. I think you'll find they're more into that kind of knowledge there.

You might find it here as well, but photos or links to photos are essential.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

Tim, I know this is a late reply, but what kind of information were you looking for specifically? 

I'm sorry to hear about your father-in-law - especially since I am that same age! Food for thought. Any way, I am sure he would be happy that you're getting in to cycling, and putting the Merckx to good use.


----------

